# All male tank....Hap/Peacock vs. Mbuna



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

ok so all the threads on the all male Mbuna tanks have got me thinking to whether some of you should "go big or go home". an all male mbuna can be tricky and takes patience...oh and money! if you have the tank space and money a Hap/Peacock would be an "easier" way to go! here are some pics from our all male hap/peacock tank to give some of you the "newbies" an idea of what you could accomplish.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Great looking fish! Curious how big is your tank? and what is the stock list?


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

Great fish! How many Protomelas types do you have? I'm trying to keep a taiwan reef and tangerine tiger togeter and so far so good. They both just started coloring up.


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

lol...man that was like work! sorry for the duplicates, photobucket was not being too friendly!!! hope u enjoy the pics! im a Mbuna fanatic and also have an all male mbuna tank with the same quality of fish (but they DO NOT like the camera as much).
anyways again... i hope this sparks some hobbyist to "go big" ...(the all male mbuna tanks will cost you about the same amount of money in the long run unless you get lucky your first shot!) tank space is key. the minimum id do is a 4ft 90gal and depending on stocklist/tank size would determine how many fish.
i seen a good thread on an "all male mbuna" tank which covers the basics. the only thing i would disagree on would be the number of fish. IME with an "all male mbuna" goes along with the demasoni theory - LESS than 12 you are asking for problems or ONE fish running 2/3' of your tank.

all in all this is what u have to deal with...
PRO's= Mbuna-smaller tank Haps/Peacocks-easier for working "recipe"
CON's= Mbuna-harder to get a working "recipe" Haps/Peacocks-bigger tank

my 2 cents  ill post mbuna pics later!


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

tank sizes 180/90/55

















stocklists would take me forever to copy and paste...i wont even mention the breeder tanks LOL


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

almost forgot the ruby red !! :fish:


----------



## ElectricRuler (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice color on that Ruby Red.


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

chunk i have 6 different types of protos...my WC "imperial tigress" (i dont have a tangerine)and "t-reef" dont exactly get along but they tolerate each other.here is a pic of a split gene mixed with other protos in the 180....to me the subdom look is still nice. i hope they work out for you!










this is pretty cool...here is the the transformation of the "imperial"


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

here are a few pics of my mbuna male tank..they pics arent the greatest.


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

ok i just counted i have 18 different fish the mbuna tank...  the last tank pic doesnt give you any idea. as soon as i grab the camera they "poof".


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

wow!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the fish in these pics?
--First post at 6:40, last picture (#8), fish on the left
--Post at 7:02, picture #4

Nice :drooling:


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

DJ the first post the lower pics from left to right are Maleri,Eureka Red and Flavescent peacocks......2nd-there is a time difference but im thinking the fish u are asking about is a WC Cobue peacock?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I think you are right. How do they stack up in dominance? My flametail is the tank wimp and I'm looking for a brilliant blue or red-blue peacock to replace him.


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

ok i thought that was the pic.hes pretty chill..he doesnt chase anybody but holds his own. *** had a few ngaras and they dont color up as well as i think they should . a red shoulder or cobue should be a good choice! they are def a little more aggressive. ruby reds are hit/miss 
IMO so i would avoid those unless u get two. :thumb:

here is the ngara


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a ruby red, he is fine with keeping color but 99% red, not much blue. I do like the cobue but did not want another wimpy stuartgranti. (My Maleri is fine, but the flametail keeps any red turned down to brown mostly.) Thanks!


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

Love your tanks!! I have a 150 that I'm going to make an all male hap/peacock tanks. My question is whats the best way to go about. I know if I get them all Adults they will fight. I'm I better off getting a few Juvies of each then selling all but the dominant male.

Thanks


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Great looking tank! :thumb: 
*Gusto*, there will be some fighting/replacing, regardless. If you purchase them as juvies, there is a greater chance that they may tolerate each other, but you also run the risk of some males never coloring up. IMO, I would look for a good reputable retailer and purchase males that are already showing color.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

*DJRansome*
Have you thought about either a Masoni or Red Shoulder? I know you mentioned you don't want another "wimpy stuartgranti" but in my experience, the Red Shoulder always holds his own.


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

thanx all


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

I was going to guess tangerine tiger at first but the yellow was so much more dominant and the stripes were none existant. I definately want one of those...I like the johnstoni alot as well. If I had room, I would devote a 125 to a male mbuna tank. As of now my only big tank is a 125 hap/peacock tank. I have several species or protomelas as well (tangerine, red empress, spilonotus tanzania, taiwan reef). I am hoping to find p. ornatus/flavimanus, johnstoni, and milomo to add to the mix eventually. The tangerine tiger is probably the biggest issue of the group as it chases the t-reef at times. The others seem to ignore each other for the most part and seem to color just fine. Thanks for posting the pictures...amazing fish!


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

papasmurf have you thought about a copadichromis mbenji? might help with spreading some of the aggression.*** seen a f1 group of these and they are alot more impressive in person.*** never kept them so i couldnt say anything on temperament.i recomend a johnstoni....its my fav hap!!! the 2 *** had were super relaxed and carefree same way with the placidochromis "blue otter".

btw...post some pics!


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

DJ have u thought about a copadichromis azrureus? i have one hes full color at 3 1/2 inches...i think that would be a safe bet! ill post a pic of him tomorrow.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a bunch of copadichromis in the tank already. Looking for peacock options. I like the cobue idea.


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

in the tank currently though one of them looks alot more like the mbenji variant than the other.


----------

